# Greece Advice?



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Having just got back form a similar trip to Corsica, we are planning on going to Greece, next July/August (peak weeks) and would welcome any contributions about ferry routes, destinations, sites and general tips.

So far we have almost decided on a 3 week tour going from Ancona to Ignoumitsa, taking in the Meteora, Pindos mountains, Mount Olympus and Athens.

Would really like advice concerning the most beautiful settings and any walking people have done.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Have never MH'd in Greece but have been many times. 
Metorea is an absolute must if you like walking etc - but can be very hard on the knees (I've been twice & on the 2nd trip the people we were with had to turn back). 
If you're looking to take in Olympus then you have to do the climb to the top - not too challenging if you're a seasoned hill walker, but you can get a guide. If you're after sights then I'd go to Olympia( it's a completely different place, down on the Pelopenese) - it has about the most atmosphere of anywhere except Athens itself & you could (I think) put it into a not too wandering route to Athens. That would also let you take in Epidavros & Napflion both of which would also make my Greek top 5. 
I'm off to sulk now 'cos you've made me jealous!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ferry wise, if you're going in the peak season and intend to 'camp on board' then you'll need to book very early.

Superfast or Minoan from Ancona to Igoumenitsa or Patras are about the most popular. Minoan also do Venice to Igoumenitsa or Patras.

Check out the MHF campsite database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Country=Greece

I can recommend 'Camping Vrachos' for Meteora and 'Camping Athens' for, er Athens.

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

KellyW said:


> Having just got back form a similar trip to Corsica, we are planning on going to Greece, next July/August (peak weeks) and would welcome any contributions about ferry routes, destinations, sites and general tips.
> 
> So far we have almost decided on a 3 week tour going from Ancona to Ignoumitsa, taking in the Meteora, Pindos mountains, Mount Olympus and Athens.
> 
> Would really like advice concerning the most beautiful settings and any walking people have done.


Hi Kelly,

For some in depth info on Greece see HERE and HERE

Regards

Don


----------

